# Frankenturbo F21 + stock tune "Review"



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

So on my way to get my tune 1hr drive i got to test how the F21 was on a stock tune, my modifacations include:
3" sx-power downpipe 3" turboback w/cherrybomb vortex muffler
home made 3" volocity intake
intake manifold power gasket
Stock injectors 
Stock maf
F21 turbo kit w/Manifold and TIP

the boost jumps rite up to 0.8bar 11-12ish psi and stays there. with out the upgrade to tune i would recommend the turbo over a replacement k03s any day, the exhaust note is deeper and the induction noise is louder. for 1000.00 you wont get a better "direct fit" upgrade.

this is a 3rd gear pull & I'm not a Timberlake fan it was just on the radio. sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Is that digital gauge down by your right foot showing boost? How are you controlling the turbo while on K03 software? MBC?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is that digital gauge down by your right foot showing boost? How are you controlling the turbo while on K03 software? MBC?


yes thats my electrinic boost gauge by my RT foot it accurate within .1bar, its actully on the side bar of the TT center console. its in BAR not psi. I would recommend running a MBC paralleled with j-valve. to prevent boost spike in the lower gears. i did NOT adjust the wast-gate actuator. if you notice it jumps to 1.0bar @ 2.3k rpm I'm sure its because the wastegate and MBC are set for higher psi so this is all J-valve controlled.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

i thought more people would be interested in this.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## tomstt (Nov 17, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> i thought more people would be interested in this.


Its not that they are not but most will do the injectors and tune to get the most out of it. Insta boost is cool but insta boost to double that psi is better. What you did is cool if you blow you ko3 and need a cheap fix over oe unit but people are more interested in pushing things to the limit.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

tomstt said:


> Its not that they are not but most will do the injectors and tune to get the most out of it. Insta boost is cool but insta boost to double that psi is better. What you did is cool if you blow you ko3 and need a cheap fix over oe unit but people are more interested in pushing things to the limit.


Yeah this was actually taken on my way to the Unitronic tuner, I thought it would be good for the people that have to piece together the full Frankentubo package. basically a reinsurance that all will be fine, and to go ahead and buy the turbo ahead of time, cause to be honest i wasn't sure how it would run without the supporting mods. But it ran like a top in fact better then the stock k03s. also its a good replacement for a failing turbo and you know you could always save up for the injectors and tune.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ill have to post a dyno run once i got the MBC dialed in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> ...I thought it would be good for the people that have to piece together the full Frankentubo package. basically a reinsurance that all will be fine, and to go ahead and buy the turbo ahead of time, cause to be honest i wasn't sure how it would run without the supporting mods. But it ran like a top in fact better then the stock k03s. also its *a good replacement for a failing turbo* and you know you could always save up for the injectors and tune.


Granted there's nothing very sexy about running on actuator pressure, but your point is still really valid for a lot of our buyers. _Will the F21 work if I don't have a tune or the mods?_ So I appreciate you posting this up. Because not everybody can afford the mods and tune at the same time as they do a repair. :thumbup:


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

this is appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

> the boost jumps rite up to 0.8bar 11-12ish psi and stays there.


 That's Y I hate the K03s because the drop of boost :banghead: this post also show that FT can be run under any flash you may have and be a + to your ride 

Good info for reference here :beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

BUMP for good info


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

*beaware!*

this turbos are junk I been having 3 already and they keep falling apart **** Doug and his Chinese turbos


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

jalisco said:


> this turbos are junk I been having 3 already and they keep falling apart **** Doug and his Chinese turbos


Had his turbo in my car with lots of track time... Not one failure... 

Maybe you're running too much boost out of it or not priming the turbo on initial install?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Rofl. I'll bite... Whats happening go them? And what made you post in this topic?


----------



## 1.8turbs (Jun 17, 2012)

I must say- I did the same thing until I got a tune. I actually switched from an APR K04-001 kit to the f21 on stock mode, and the F21 was more fun to drive on stock mode than the k04 -001 at 22psi. Now that I have the tune, it's even worlds better. 👍


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

I ❤ my f21!! Same thing when I was on stage 2 tune it still hauled some ass. The retune and 550cc just made it perfect!


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

Longest right turn ever.


----------



## rolanding90 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Frankenturbo F21 + stock tune &quot;Review&quot;*

Guys I have a question.. I replace my K03s with an F21 as well, 2004 Jetta 1.8t Awp engine.. I have Eurodyne flash running at 18-21 psi with the stock turbo.. I installed F21 turbo + exhaust Manifold + TIP and turbo is not getting more than 7 psi and I can hear the boost getting out.. No boost leak .. I already did a smoke test .. You can already imagine how mad I'm after installing it and getting these results .. At the beginning I thought it was the wastegate and I closed it and still not boosting more than 7 psi.. I really appreciate your help. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Have you upgraded your fuel injectors? You can not run an F-21 on stock injectors at those boost levels. You will not have enough fuel. Ecu might be putting you into limp mode as a result.


----------



## rolanding90 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhh.. I have a 550cc fuel injectors waiting to be installed but not installed yet because I haven't bought the tune.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

